# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  O-R3, ground-aerial outdoor security robot, Otsaw Digital Inc., Singapore, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Otsaw Digital Inc.

Home page - otsaw.com/o-r3-security-robot

----------


## Airicist

OTSAW Robotics O-R3. World's first ground-aerial outdoor security robot

Published on May 18, 2017




> O-R3 is the world’s first autonomous security robot with an aerial and ground collaborative surveillance system (UGV + UAV). A product of OTSAW Robotics powered with OTSAW AI.

----------


## Airicist

OTSAW Digital at CommunicAsia 2017, Singapore

Published on May 31, 2017




> Introducing at CommunicAsia17 the OTSAW Robotics security robot O-R3 and SpinTable App for the F&B industry.

----------


## Airicist

OTSAW OR3 - Outdoor Autonomous Security Robot

Published on Jun 24, 2018




> O-R3 is OTSAW's outdoor autonomous security robot, the new generation patrol guard redefining security at an unprecedented level. By integrating self-driving and artificial intelligence technologies with unprecedented data gathering and analysis capabilities, O-R3 provides an innovative and crucial support to the security team to prevent and deter crime.

----------

